# This is our little one (buddy)



## crackerkorean (Jul 4, 2007)

We got him a few weeks ago with his sister (holly) get it buddy holly, anyway his sister didnt make it unfortunately....anyway he got the infection that his sister had but got through it and is doing much better and growing fast.


----------



## crackerkorean (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok let me do it this way.
I will just use photo bucket


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

awww he is so cute!!! He looks like my 2 boys.... looks like a sweetie  hope he feels better*hug*


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

o-0. Is it just me or are his eyes a little out there in the first picture?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww! What exactly is the infection?

LOL, I love when the light reflects oddly and it looks like they've got "human eyes". Looks freaky in a cool way.


----------



## crackerkorean (Jul 4, 2007)

They both has a respitory infection. They were housed in a 10 gallon aquarium with about 10 of their siblings.

I think for the first picture its more of the angle and the flash that makes his eyes look a little odd.


----------



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

How do you know for sure he has it?


----------



## crackerkorean (Jul 4, 2007)

Has it? The respitory infection? 
I called the vet. 

What happened was holly (his sister) was breathing hard. So we took her in and the vet told us she has a URI and gave some antibiotics. Well she didnt make it and then her brohter buddy showed the same symptoms. We called the vet and he said to give him the antibiotics and he has gotten better.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

LMAO i love the first picture he looks cockeyed. Piggle has that in some pictures to. Your rat is very cute none the less


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

awww i love the second pic


----------

